# Front license plate frame....help



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi guys, still waitung for the papers to get the registration for the GTO here in Germany but they should come in this week!
On the weekend I`ve tried to put a chrome license plate frame on the front but couldn`t get it.
From downside you couldn`t get up to underneath the grille to tighten the screws - from above with the plastic cover off its too tight.
Easy would be if I could get the grille out the lower wide one or the upper (2 piece)one, but how??????

Harry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Hey Harry.....

I am sure the bumper will have to come off to get to the clips to remove the lower valance.

Here is an idea... Place the license plate on top of the lovers and jurry rig maybe some black wire tires (to tie into the black louvers) fish the wire ties through the holes in the plate and fasten it around the louvers, top and bottom. Secure it tight and clip off the ends behind the valance.

I think it work out fine, not be permanent and not have to add holes to the bumper to secure it. Just my .02. *


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *Hey Harry.....
> 
> I am sure the bumper will have to come off to get to the clips to remove the lower valance.
> 
> ...


Thank you GTO Judge,
I`ll check this out but I know any license plate here in Germany must be held
by screws. We got some crazy laws here:confused but a lot of Autobahn-miles without speed limit:lol: 

Thanks again
Harry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

harrysxlr said:


> Thank you GTO Judge,
> I`ll check this out but I know any license plate here in Germany must be held
> by screws. We got some crazy laws here:confused but a lot of Autobahn-miles without speed limit:lol:
> 
> ...


*OK then lets beat them at their own game...... Use toggle bolts to secure it but not over tighten them, give the appearance of screws and then supplement it with black wire ties. *


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

You can get the lower grille off by pushing in on the edges. I think there are 8 clips total. The only problem is that you may have to remove the bumper to get it back in place.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Yup, you have no access to the rear of the bumper without removing it. As stated above, the grilles are held on with little metal clips, so don't use too much force. If you push the lower one in, you will be taking off the bumper.

I've been through the inspections over there, and know how anal they are. If I were you, I'd take it to a couple shops and see what ideas they come up with.

Your daughter may have the only GTO in Germany, so don't let her go around with anything less than perfect - lol.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Mike_V said:


> Yup, you have no access to the rear of the bumper without removing it. As stated above, the grilles are held on with little metal clips, so don't use too much force. If you push the lower one in, you will be taking off the bumper.
> 
> I've been through the inspections over there, and know how anal they are. If I were you, I'd take it to a couple shops and see what ideas they come up with.
> 
> Your daughter may have the only GTO in Germany, so don't let her go around with anything less than perfect - lol.


Thank you Mike, I`ve never thought it would be this hard to get a license plate on the GTO. My XLR and STS are export models and they came with the german license plate frame. so no problem there!
Abright 52 said the same as you so I wont push in the lower grille if the bumper have to been taking off to put it back on!
Maybe the idea of GTO Judge is good but I also will contact my local GM dealer!
Still waiting for the registration papers, I hope we`ll get them this week and then we need this front license plate for getting the GTO on the road.

Harry


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Check out this thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12727


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> Check out this thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12727


The Goat, Thank you, it`s how the temporary plate is now on but I think the plate must be right on front here in Germany, I mean you can`t put it about 3 inch back on the lower grille......not allowed!
Here you can see the temp. plate.

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/Bild084.jpg

Harry


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> Check out this thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12727


me again,
if I get a permit to do it do you think this could affect the cooling system?
Our plates are not as high as the US plates but wider. Size would be the same as this temporary shown!

Thank you
Harry


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I doubt it would affect the cooling much if any. That's just my opinion though. You've still got the grills above the bumper. BTW - that girl in the picture is hot! :cheers


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> I doubt it would affect the cooling much if any. That's just my opinion though. You've still got the grills above the bumper. BTW - that girl in the picture is hot! :cheers


lol....she`s the owner:lol: but her Dad (I`m) paid for.

I went this afternoon at german TÜV and it`s possible to do it so I`ll see what`s the best way.

Harry


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Lucky gal - let me know what you figure out!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> me again,
> if I get a permit to do it do you think this could affect the cooling system?
> Our plates are not as high as the US plates but wider. Size would be the same as this temporary shown!
> 
> ...


That is my car in the first pictures in that thread.......haven't had any cooling issues whatsoever and I ran it that way all summer. (35 mile commute, 5 days a week)


----------

